# CPR - with Uncle Vinnie.



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Think of the other video possibilities -

"Sexual health" with Paris Hilton, Lindsay Lohan and the Dallas Cowboys
"Act your age" with Silvio Berlusconi (with bonus feature "Swallowing your pride and other fluids" with Karima El Mahroug)
"Grow your own sixpack" with Eric Cartman
"Learn tolerance" with Bob Katter
"Competitive chess" with Sarah Palin with a foreword by George Bush


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I can just see myself in a real-life situation_..."there's a song, what was the name of it again, damn, was it?"_


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

A crash hot presentation!

Much amused, and enjoyed the tempo.

Cheers all andybear


----------

